# New Pup Training Methods & Philosophies?



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

New GSD pup arriving in September. Breeder (Mike Diehl in Indianapolis) will be doing some initial work prior to my receiving the pup. 

After pup is home but before actual training, anyone have a favorite book or video?

Thanks!

Ted in Michigan


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

One of my favorite books is "point of impact" by Steven Hunter. Another one that I like is "where the red fern grows", but I cannot remember the author. I also like Robert Jordan's "The wheel of time" series.

When I was really young, I loved to read "Dignity, a springer spaniel" by S.P. Meek.

Other than that, I would look for a club to help you out.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I also like Robert Jordan's "The wheel of time" series.


We better not ever hear you make fun of us in the Harry Potter thread, Jeff.


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

I really like excelerated learning by Pamela Reed.
It's kind of hard reading, assumed acroynyms and such, but worth the effort.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

"Training the Behavior" by Gary Patterson
"Purely Positive Training" by Sheila Booth


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Jeff you neglected to tell me about favorite videos. The Matrix, for example...

Anyone like the Frawley videos?


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Ted White said:


> Anyone like the Frawley videos?


I like them...based on the fact that there's not much else out there to choose from...

Whether I'd socialise with him as a neighbour, is another story all together...


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

That's funny!

The puppy philosophies he has seem relatively safe and reasonable. Nothing to extreme.

I'm mostly concerned that I don't miss critical impression periods (if any) and don't condition him incorrectly from the start


----------



## shelly fiddler (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi Ted! Welcome aboard. Who is your pups sire? My hubby has a pup from Eick. We could not be too pleased with his progress. We did not actually purchase our pups from Mike. We bought our pups from Houserhaus, who uses Eick as a stud alot.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hi,

The sire is Basco who won the USA Nationals in 2006.

When you say "we could not be too pleased with his progress" is this a good thing or bad?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I also like Robert Jordan's "The wheel of time" series.





Maren Bell Jones said:


> We better not ever hear you make fun of us in the Harry Potter thread, Jeff.


I like both :smile: 



Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Other than that, I would look for a club to help you out.


Best way to learn


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Glad to hear you are finally getting your pup Ted! Haven't heard from you in a while, everything going OK?

How old will your pup be when Mike gives him to you?? Why not take the pup at 8 weeks? You don't really need to do much with a pup at all, just go out and socialize. I have 2 pups right now who are almost 5 months old and learnt "sit" 2 weeks ago, and they are teething so I can't do squat with them for another few months. If you are taking the pup at an older age because you are worried about doing something incorrectly with him, don't worry about it, take the pup at 8 weeks and just bring him everywhere and don't get mad at him for being annoying and peeing in the crate alot


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Hey Mike!

Things are going well, and have been busy.The pup will be 8 weeks when I get him in September.

Leerburg recommends not allowing the dog to view non-pack (non-family) as fun / pleasure. Same with other dogs. The pup would view non-family people and other dogs as neutral. Not a source of fun, and not a threat at this time.

So one thing I wonder about is the socialization aspect.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

(((( Anyone like the Frawley videos? ))))



Gary Garner said:


> I like them...based on the fact that there's not much else out there to choose from...


I have some, and I like them very much, on their own OR compared to others.

The Basic Obedience video (the updated one) is very good for a pet new owner, because it covers all aspects of how to live with a dog; Raising a Working Puppy for a working dog....

I have "assigned" Basic Ob #302 to owners whose dogs I work with.

I can't give reviews of all of them, but I have nothing negative to say about any of the ones I have watched.

Well, maybe length -- but that's a very small issue, IMO.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Leerburg recommends not allowing the dog to view non-pack (non-family) as fun / pleasure. Same with other dogs. The pup would view non-family people and other dogs as neutral. Not a source of fun, and not a threat at this time.
> 
> So one thing I wonder about is the socialization aspect.


Even with that philosophy, I think that what Mike recommends about "take the pup everywhere" is more like exposing the pup to all kinds of sights, sounds, smells, etc., as well as enhancing the bond between you and the pup.

Is that right, Mike?


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I have ALL of the Leerburg vieos ;D

There's so much info in them, it wil make your head hurt! 

I don't recommend the tracking videos. They will make you afraid to track. They will also make you dizzy. 

Building Drive, Grip and Focus is really good.

I do recommend Raising a Working Puppy. Sorta common sense stuff to me, but to somebosy new it would be really helpful.

My favorite is Competition Heeling with Tom Rose.

The handler training for SchH titles ones are must-haves if you are not working with a club.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I have heard very good things about "Preparing Your Dog for the Helper."


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes exactly, Socialization is somewhat of a incorrect word for what it actually is. Socialization in working dog terms is more about exposure than it is about socializing with people. You want your dog to see, smell, feel, jump on, walk over and hear as possible, just dont go too overboard because if you fire a gun 10ft away from a pup it can go either way, so dont go too much too fast


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

What a great bunch of replies.

Anyone rent these videos?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> What a great bunch of replies.
> 
> Anyone rent these videos?


Unfortunately, I don't think so.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Ted - the only thing you really need to know about development is the rate of learning slows down dramatically at 16 wks. The main thing you need to get in is retrieving - not formally - but some concept of brining a toy back to you.

Preparing your dog for the helper is good to. If Ed finishes Introducing your Dog to the Helper, it will be really good - but until then, go to a Bernard Flinks seminar for that work.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Leerburg recommends not allowing the dog to view non-pack (non-family) as fun / pleasure. Same with other dogs. The pup would view non-family people and other dogs as neutral. Not a source of fun, and not a threat at this time.

Ignore that.

I think that too many people are worried about screwing things up, and in the process screw things up.

Let the dog see people, most people could give a shit that you have a puppy, the ones that do are gonna be too much, and oh well. The dog will still end up being what he was going to be.

Go to a club, start learning how to do OB. Recognize the fact that all the videos in the world come short, and do so that you will spend money on the seminar, as you never really "get" it as a new person.

Unless there is pain for no reason, or too many repetitions without getting the desired behavior, it is OK.

Matrix was allright. I like Super troopers; altered state police, man on fire, 5th element, american flyers. There are more, but I have to go. Sounds to me like in all the excitement, you have the spending bug.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> Ignore that. I think that too many people are worried about screwing things up, and in the process screw things up.


Wise words, read them, memorize them, tattoo them on the forehead of someone who's appearance you do not care about that you see on a frequent basis. I would have saved myself alot of headaches and stress if I learnt better a little earlier, but I guess you have to see a whole bunch of dogs that do their work just fine that are social and played with by people other than the handler before you start realizing that it really doesn't make a difference. I have heard that even Bernhard Flinks, Mr "Nobody Touhes My Dog" will admit its more personal preference than having an effect on working ability. You will give yourself a headache trying to keep people away from your dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I started my present dog in SAR before we went to Schutzhund. Lots of demos at Scout, church, etc, groups and tons of kids climbing all ove him. It had absolutely no effect on his Schutzhund work. 
Although I don't believe physical contact is necessary for sociolizing, there are some dogs that don't interact well with people outside their "family". Some are just indifferent. Others are just naturally sharper, more aggressive, whatever. They still should be exposed to everything and everyone possible as a pup.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Chiming in: It depends on the dog. If the dog is seeking attention, then it becomes a problem. -- Like my dog running off the stage to greet the audience. Very bad.

I can't see a difference in the pups from a certain kennel that I did foundation work with that were not petted by strangers (but were handled by 6+ people daily) and several of my pups who get focus and recal training first, then can get petted as long as they don't seek out affection.

A nervy dog benefits from a "don't touch my dog" policy, but what is the chance the nervy dog will be working?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Chiming in: It depends on the dog. If the dog is seeking attention, then it becomes a problem. -- Like my dog running off the stage to greet the audience. Very bad.

VERY BAD HANDLER/piss poor training/piss poor leash handliing. Take your pick. Besides, you have tardo rescues right??? Time waster. How's that kennel experience doin ya.:smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Oh Jeff, my rescue pup is cuter and smarter than your leg biter j/k

And since when is training a dog to do a handstand wasting time?  :lol:


----------

